# .ASX, and .ASF file extensions help.



## ihavenoname (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, I am making a website, and I wanted to be able to stream some audio from the website. So I started googling an easier way, and I found some info on .ASX, and .ASF file extensions. (This is good because I don't have to move all my music onto the website, just make shortcuts to them. ) I was just wondering if anybody knew a way to use a type of file like this where I can just put a playlist or something instead of making an .ASX file for every audio file. (Btw, over 7000 audio files. :S)


----------



## tater (Aug 23, 2007)

Winamp + shoutcast/oddcast = online radio 

I personally prefer oddcast it seems to be easier configured than shoutcast


ihavenoname said:


> Hi, I am making a website, and I wanted to be able to stream some audio from the website. So I started googling an easier way, and I found some info on .ASX, and .ASF file extensions. (This is good because I don't have to move all my music onto the website, just make shortcuts to them. ) I was just wondering if anybody knew a way to use a type of file like this where I can just put a playlist or something instead of making an .ASX file for every audio file. (Btw, over 7000 audio files. :S)


----------



## ihavenoname (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the help guys. I changed my mind. I decided to just simply (But not so simple) copy and paste all the audio right onto the site. It will take A LOT LONGER, but it will be WELL worth it to have a better, faster quality. (It takes about a minute per file, and there is more than 7000 files, lol. :S)

PS: If anyone wants to see how it is looking so far please check it out. (Keep in mind it is not even close to being done, and I will update it everytime I change it.) It would be nice to get some feedback or ideas for the site.

wWw.HoAXRaDiO.cOm


----------



## Disparia (Aug 24, 2007)

You're not writing out all those links and pages by hand, are you?


----------



## ihavenoname (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there an easier way? This is my first website btw.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 24, 2007)

This type of site would be good to learn PHP on.


```
<?php
$names = scandir('/music');
foreach ($names as $name) {
	echo '<a href="music/',$name,'">',$name,'</a><br />';
}
// Output: A links to every file in the /music directory.
?>
```

While you don't want to output 7000 links on one page (and you probably don't have all the songs in one directory) it's just to show how scripting can take over the mundane tasks.

Now the actual script with all the needed functionality (songs by band, alphabetized, error handling, searches, etc) would be a few pages long, so if don't have a good handle on HTML already, going right into PHP could be a bit daunting.

But it's a good first site so far, and if you are planning on working more sites in the future, PHP is a good language to pick up.


----------



## ihavenoname (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay great thanks, I don't really have that great of a handle on html yet, but am slowly learning some stuff. I think I am going to just finish the site like it is. (It will be easier once as I get all the songs on it.)


----------



## tater (Aug 25, 2007)

dude....use my method.. It works..

Why didnt you give me thanks.  i give you a good solution and legitamit help


----------



## ihavenoname (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I want it to be played right off the website... no downloading......you don't need special programs....you just press play and it plays. But thanks anyways.


----------



## tater (Aug 25, 2007)

you download winamp and oddcast...setup your little online radio...stream your playlists...people visit a web page that oddcast wil create download this tiny little file and it streams the music straight to there pc.. It doesnt get any easier for a listener


----------



## minckie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi
I am new to most of this, well new to lots of things but I would like some advice that seems to fit this thread.
I have set up a small radio station, using win media, to stream it. My audience seems split between media player and winamp, and those using winamp can't recieve my broadcast.
Is there a way using an ASX file to cater for both? players and I see maybe for different browsers as well. Please in not to technical speak.
thankyou in anticipation

Minckie


----------



## ktr (Aug 26, 2007)

i can download all those music, which is gonna be illegal.


----------



## minckie (Sep 8, 2007)

*no reply*

guess was to hard a question to answer.


----------



## ihavenoname (Sep 9, 2007)

minckie said:


> Hi
> I am new to most of this, well new to lots of things but I would like some advice that seems to fit this thread.
> I have set up a small radio station, using win media, to stream it. My audience seems split between media player and winamp, and those using winamp can't recieve my broadcast.
> Is there a way using an ASX file to cater for both? players and I see maybe for different browsers as well. Please in not to technical speak.
> ...



I gave up on .ASX files, lol. But if you have your own website, (I doubt you will wanna do this, but I just though i would through it out there for you to try. ) what some people do is they record the music and they just simple download it onto the site, users can download it from your site, or you can set it up like i did, where you can just press play it off the site. An example of a site that does this is www.qrok.ca. My website is www.HoAXRaDiO.com (Its not completely done yet.) If you want to know how to set it up so you can listen that way i can show you, just ask.


----------



## ihavenoname (Sep 9, 2007)

minckie said:


> Hi
> I am new to most of this, well new to lots of things but I would like some advice that seems to fit this thread.
> I have set up a small radio station, using win media, to stream it. My audience seems split between media player and winamp, and those using winamp can't recieve my broadcast.
> Is there a way using an ASX file to cater for both? players and I see maybe for different browsers as well. Please in not to technical speak.
> ...



PS: What is the name of your site. (If you have one.)


----------



## minckie (Sep 9, 2007)

I thankyou very much for your replies, I stream live using Sam 4 via Spacialnet, to my website, temp site is www.house-of-trinity.net.
I don't want to just play massive lists, there will also be a few DJ's playing their music also
regards minckie


----------



## ihavenoname (Sep 10, 2007)

No probllem.


----------

